# Febrewary Revisited - Rounton Coffee Roasters



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd like to thank David and Tracy from Rounton Coffee Roasters for participating in #febrewary15

In early January I received 2 fine Ethiopian's from them;

Kaffa Forest

Rocko Mountain

Both were hand roasted in the Granary on 02 January and were totally delightful

I discovered 30g of the *Kaffa Forest* hiding in my cupboard and tried it as a flat white this afternoon

It was still in the original bag and had been stored well - stable temp and no light

It held up surprisingly well in a flat white (8 weeks past roast) and there were still hints of apricot and marzipan - just like the tasting notes

The chocolate had disappeared and the honey sweetness was fading but it was still a nice cup

From my tasting notes, in a V60 the Apricots and Honey were standouts and there was no marzipan taste. The chocolate was missing.

This shows that its great to try coffee in a number of different brewing methods to pull out the tastes you like. It's a shame I didn't have more to do some side-by-side brewing (Chemex, Siphon, Woodneck, Clever, Cold Drip and V60) as this would have shown that all methods extracted a different attribute

The *Rocko Mountain *was only a memory though - the 120g sample was devoured within hours of receiving it.

My tasting notes mention it was a fruit bomb - with strawberry on the nose and chewy blueberry muffin in the mouth. There was a bucket load of sweetness balanced out by a lingering deep finish (the blueberry again). I have had Rocko Mountain from 3 roasters this year and would happily buy from all 2 again

I enjoyed this best in the Aeropress

Thank you again to David and Tracy at *Rounton Coffee Roasters* for being great supporters and helping us launch this event that we hope will become a yearly tradition


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi missed this post ...

I also tried these two coffees as part of the brewed month...so here goes

Kaffa Forest - apricot , tangerine , nice balanced fruit and sharpeness in the cup , great as a v60 and chemex..a subtle lovely brewed coffee

Rock Mountain - Juicy super fruit more up front with what it's about .... , i got more yellow fruit and blueberry for this one , was delightful as v60 and siphon . Again when brewed right a lovely balanced sweet cup ....


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

It's important to mention that these guys are great, they're friendly and approachable, if you can get to a farmers market in north yorks then do it!


----------

